# Circuito interruptor por inmersion de secador de cabello



## WAYKO (Ene 13, 2016)

Saludos a todos los colegas, estoy reparando un secador oster que activa el dispositivo de proteccion por inmersion (la caja que esta en el cable que conecta a la corriente alterna AC), apagando el secador inmediatamente al ser conectado AC para ser usado. Agradesco cualquier comentario al respecto de experiencia similares de algunos de ustedes. 

.....................................De antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2016)

WAYKO dijo:


> Saludos a todos los colegas, estoy reparando un secador oster que activa el dispositivo de proteccion por inmersion (la caja que esta en el cable que conecta a la corriente alterna AC), apagando el secador inmediatamente al ser conectado AC para ser usado. Agradesco cualquier comentario al respecto de experiencia similares de algunos de ustedes.
> 
> .....................................De antemano gracias



¿ Y que llevas revisado ?


----------



## WAYKO (Ene 13, 2016)

los diodo,y resistencia miden sus valores y secador lo desarme y la termocuple (sensor de temperatura) esta bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2016)

WAYKO dijo:


> los diodo,y resistencia miden sus valores y secador lo desarme y la termocuple (sensor de temperatura) esta bien



¿ Y el sistema detector de inmersión ?


----------



## WAYKO (Ene 14, 2016)

Del sistema de detección el transformador electromagnectico no esta en corto ni el primario  ni el secundarioy el rele que activa el boton de reset no se como probarlo. me pregunto si puede ser una variacion en la capacidad de los condensadores. Que opinas al respecto?


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 15, 2016)

> Que opinas al respecto?



opino que deberias subir algunas fotos del modulo, o realizar un croquis del circuito, asi seria mas facil poder ayudarte


----------



## WAYKO (Ene 20, 2016)

Ok, voy a tomarle fotos al circuito impreso del dispositivo.


----------

